#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Hangout Tutorial - Desenvolvimento no pfSense

## gugabsd

Anota na agenda, data confirmadíssima !!!

07 de Outubro, as 20:00 hrs

Nossa trilha continua !

Olá pessoal que acompanha meu Blog e meu trabalho. Com muita felicidade, venho através deste post anunciar finalmente um agendamento certo de nosso hangout sobre Desenvolvimento no pfSense. Vamos tratar do código do pfSense e tirar algumas dúvidas em relação ao futuro do código desse projeto. Acompanhe-nos e saiba mais detalhes sobre esse Hangout.

O Hangout Tutorial acontecerá no dia 07/10/2014, com inicio as 20:00 e com termino previsto para as 22:00

Trata-se de um Hangout Tutorial onde faremos uma visão geral no código fonte do pfSense e estaremos tratando assuntos relacionados a customização do código, criação de pacotes e personalização de temas da interface web.

O usuário poderá explorar a shell do pfSense e conhecer algumas ferramentas uteis disponíveis para automatizar processos no pfSense.

É uma oportunidade de conhecer melhor a ferramenta e aprofundar melhor no funcionamento desse incrível firewall.

Para participar deste Hangout, o mínimo necessário do usuário é ter noção básica de programação, assim como estar familiarizado com o pfSense.

Segue alguns tópicos que iremos abordar:

- Breve introdução ao código fonte
- Ferramentas usadas
- Inicialização e core do sistema (Shellscript + PHP)
- Interface web
- API / Shell
- Customização interface (temas, tradução, etc)
- Pacotes
- 1 hora de debate sobre desenvolvimento com os participantes ativos

Iremos trabalhar já com a versão 2.1.5 (e também sobre o novo BETA do 2.2) do pfSense e iremos implementar uma mão na massa de ambientes propostos pelo os participantes do Hangout.

Semelhantes aos outros Hangouts, as pessoas que querem participar
ativamente do Hangout com perguntas, devem enviar um email para mim no
endereço [email protected] estarei fazendo uma cobrança de
R$ 50,00 para a participação ativa.


Veja o post completo em:

http://luizgustavo.pro.br/blog/2014/...do-no-pfsense/

Abraços a todos !

----------


## gibbi125

Iremos trabalhar já com a versão 2.1.5 (e também sobre o novo BETA do 2.2) do pfSense e iremos implementar uma mão na massa de ambientes propostos pelo os participantes do Hangout....!!!!!!!!!!!



_________________________
Get free demos for NS0-155 braindumps exam and mcts exam with Test king guaranteed success. Our best quality usuhs prepares you well before appearing in the final exams of www.bgsp.edu and mcts with Quincy University

----------

